

Finding a Loop in a Singly Linked List - rohitarondekar
http://ostermiller.org/find_loop_singly_linked_list.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Disappointing that this otherwise excellent discussion does not include the
teleporting turtle, which is known to be more efficient (only in the constant
- it's still O(n)) than his last solution as presented. You can find a
discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1068715>

